# Blue Hole, Little Miami River



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

Feeling a yearning for some green today. Thought some of you might enjoy this if you didn't already know about it. Painted in 1851 by an African-American painter named Robert S. Duncanson. It's a famous painting, and you can see it in the Cincinnati Art Museum if you're ever there. This one painting alone is worth an afternoon trip to the museum, which I believe is free of charge. I love this painting. You can stand on that same spot now at the very lower end of Clifton Gorge, looking downstream. The trees are different, and the painting has a pretty romantic take on the place, but the big rock on the right side hasn't moved in 160+ years.

http://blindflaneur.com/2010/07/18/robert-s-duncanson-blue-hole-little-miami-river/


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll be going to see the Gorge this summer, I'll see if I can find the same spot. I remember that painting from the last time I went to the Art Museum.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

blue hole in winter


----------



## zuelkek (Jun 8, 2011)

Hey, thanks OSG, that is really cool! You can see that the trees nowadays are a bit less majestic, but that's true of 98% of American forests. But the rocks are right there where they've always been. Made my day! 

I'm assuming Blue Hole got its name from the color of the water. 

I've often wondered what the LMR and other local streams were like pre-settlement, as far as water color, temperature, etc. I would think it had to have been a lot less silty, and since the watershed was all forest, it was colder too. Probably clearer and colder and with a blue cast in the deep parts, you think?


----------



## Klinger (Nov 15, 2006)

Looks like a KILLER spot...just sayin...


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> blue hole in winter


Wow, OSG! I didn't know you painted as well. Your eye for detail is absolutely amazing!


----------

